# Scariest thing on a horse....



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

i cant say ive had as bad things happen to me as most people have but ive gotten pretty scared at times. i remember maybe the third time i had ever been on a horse we were on a trail ride. all the horses maybe went 2 mph tops!! so my brother hes a dare devil started tapping him on the shoulder with the reigns and the horse broke into a trot...naturally i wanted to follow so i did the same but instead of a slow trot came a gallop!!! i couldn't lean forward cuz i was on a western saddle so i just held on for dear life, plus i dropped the reins (dont blame me i was like 7)! i wasn't experienced enough to know to relax and flow with the horse. but eventually she stopped and i just decided never to wack an unknown horse on the shoulder... another time i was riding i was in the corner and the horse my brother was riding passed me, she likes to kick, and started kicking the horse right where my leg was! my instructor ran in and pulled us apart but if i hadn't pulled up my leg i don't know what would have happened. Tell me about some of your scariest moments on a horse


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

This wasnt necisarily scarcy just "You gotta be joking right?"

Me, Crackrider and this girl Bridget were out Endurance training and we were on the Goat track and half way along we get to this massive steep slope that the horse had to scramble up and it was windy aswell and I get to the base of it and Bridget starts scrambling up it and I'm like "Your kidding me right? We go up that thing?" And Bridgets like "Huh? Oh yeah just hold on and drop the reins"

Thankfull Barney was an old hand and apparently (ask Crackrider) its worse coming down than it is going up


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

ok....... My scariest thing that happened to me was i was riding in the wet wether (stupid) and i came to this gully it had flowing water underneath. I wasn't thinking so i made my Crabet Arab jump it, when he was going to jump his backlegs slipped from underneath him and slid doen on his bum to the bottom of the gully (1m) I was sandwiched between the edge of the gully and my saddle. Relara the horse i was riding tryed its best to free me but every time he tried the saddle pressed against my rib cage more. I finally slipped out, but i cracked a rib and was in pain for 1 year after that. Now i refuse to ride in the wet! :roll: Can you blame me ?


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

wow kiki i would love to see somebody getting up that hill thingy, although i think i'd pass myself. haha


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

When I first got my boy, I took him out for a hack with my friend. I got off to open a gate and I was getting back on and my foot was half way over the saddle and he took off and started bucking and bucking. I managed to hang on for a while but that just scared him, so I let go but my foot was still in the stirrup and he dragged me along the road on my back. I had a short t-shirt on as well ... not a pretty sight.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah latte62lover riding up the Goat track is hairy but that area is notorious for hairy spots like the Fire Track theres a sheer wall up oneside and 20m drop on the other into a gully!!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:shock: I wouldn't ride on the goat track in the first place :? :roll:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah well its all parta Endurance training and Itss good for the horse/human trust and you know what they say a good scare is as good for you all the adrenalin and stuff!!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

I suppose, but still i wouldn't espicially when i am on my horse.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah! Like I probably wouldnt do the goat track on Dana either coz shes TB and they're not suited for Endurance of any type but these are Arabs that are bred to do it


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Kiki i would have to disagree with you there, some thoroughbreds are acually alright at endurance! Arabs are just more common, personally i would chose a TB over an Arab anyday!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

It's funny how different a little detail can seperate it from a bad experience or just a close call huh? I know....random.

Anyways not really scary,but i jump and when a horse tries to jump me off it blows but once i punched myself in the nose over the top, and once i punched myself in the eye and had a black eye afterwrds. I bet it made people wonder but no one ever asked me about it! lol


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Not competitvely. Just long distance trail riding but no your full on high impact Endurance


----------

